# 2010 Chevy



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/20...s-outside-hint-at-big-changes-underneath.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Will a Snoway plow mount be standard ?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

that front bumper looks so much better than the current ones. thats the one thing i hated about the new chevys...that big hunk of chrome hanging in each corner. 
oh yeah and 750lb/ft torque isnt too shabby either


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ford Look!*

Hmmm, they're trying! The raised hood style, is trying to make it look like a Ford!prsport


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is the 2010 GMC.









http://www.leftlanenews.com/gmc-sierra-2500-2010.html


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't see a difference between what they look like now to what they'll look like then. Maybe its just me?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;560889 said:


> I don't see a difference between what they look like now to what they'll look like then. Maybe its just me?


nothing big. just the front bumper and the air slot in the bumper. its just a mid generation facelift like they do for every other generation.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I like that extended cab chevy. It looks like it sits as high as a F350. Cant wait til they come out. I hope they dont choke the Dmax too much in them in 2010.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

OhioPlower;560893 said:


> I like that extended cab chevy. It looks like it sits as high as a F350. Cant wait til they come out. I hope they dont choke the Dmax too much in them in 2010.


oh you know they will, because they have to. its a shame all the restrictions that have to go on the new diesels. imagine the power these things could put out without the crap on them


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;560894 said:


> oh you know they will, because they have to. its a shame all the restrictions that have to go on the new diesels. imagine the power these things could put out without the crap on them


My 08 D Max is straight piped, very simple to get rid of the emission stuff.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD you got it all man  almost makes me happy we share the same name


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ditching the "chipmunk cheek" bumper definitely helped a ton.

Anybody seen the front ends on the 2011 Super duty's yet? If not, think "repugnant".


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;560914 said:


> JD you got it all man  almost makes me happy we share the same name


Yep, us Daves have to stick together.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Just cuz the picture above was lost


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

And the Chevy too... more air flow through the GMC's though!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

B&B;560916 said:


> Ditching the "chipmunk cheek" bumper definitely helped a ton.
> 
> Anybody seen the front ends on the 2011 Super duty's yet? If not, think "repugnant".


Thats a perfect way to put it, couldnt agree more


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;560916 said:


> Ditching the "chipmunk cheek" bumper definitely helped a ton.
> 
> Anybody seen the front ends on the 2011 Super duty's yet? If not, think "repugnant".


Sometimes the ugly ones try harder.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Did they skip the 2009?

Life goes by fast enough.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

The still have the Family Truckster headlights.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Wellll it's about time they addressed the bumpers. The front has a tiny metal support enough to step on. The two outer curves are only plastic. the 2010 looks like they might have at least made them spring steel. Doesn't buy you much but, a tiny bit. 

About time on the trans cooler too!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

crabbybob;560997 said:


> The still have the Family Truckster headlights.


And fortunately there still not upside down.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

12 speed Allison????? Thats ********!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

why is it ********??


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i think he was being sarcastic. unless the new allison is actually ********, then we might be in trouble


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Newdude;561336 said:


> why is it ********??


12 speeds. I would imagine the lower 4 or 5 would be swapping power so often that you would wearing it down faster than is necessary or loosing power with the ton of shifts.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

scottL;561339 said:


> 12 speeds. I would imagine the lower 4 or 5 would be swapping power so often that you would wearing it down faster than is necessary or loosing power with the ton of shifts.


I think the tranny is fine with 6 spd but 12 closer ratio gears are actually easier on the tranny, not harder. I just wouldn't want to pay to have it rebuilt.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet! I like the bumper!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

scottL;561339 said:


> 12 speeds. I would imagine the lower 4 or 5 would be swapping power so often that you would wearing it down faster than is necessary or loosing power with the ton of shifts.


got ya. btw, what does the 2011 super duty look like?? I have yet to see any spy crap on it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Newdude;562480 said:


> got ya. btw, what does the 2011 super duty look like?? I have yet to see any spy crap on it.


*2011 Super Duty:*


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

JD Dave;560899 said:


> My 08 D Max is straight piped, very simple to get rid of the emission stuff.


What are you getting for mileage? How did you get rid of the emission stuff? Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

farmboy52787;562536 said:


> What are you getting for mileage? How did you get rid of the emission stuff? Thanks


Knowing JD,after a night of drinking beer he cut all the ends of the cans off and ducted taped them together and made a straight pipe out of them!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

B&B;562481 said:


> *2011 Super Duty:*


That bumper looks really small


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;562543 said:


> Knowing JD,after a night of drinking beer he cut all the ends of the cans off and ducted taped them together and made a straight pipe out of them!


who stole whos idea?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

B&B;562481 said:


> *2011 Super Duty:*


oh........


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I like that new super duty. It still looks like a work truck and not stupid looking like the toyotas and nissan trucks.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a Ford guy but that 2011 looks ugly, -like someone, or something squashed down the front end... -Just my opinion...


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing, it looks like someone just sat on the front of it. I love the look of the 08s but if they go this direction I dont think ill be buying one. I personally like the older headlight style better.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

im going to take a stab at it. I think that super duty is their testbed for the 6.4 powerstroke replacement, codenamed scorpion, a 6.7 liter diesel. That would explain the bulging hood.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Newdude;562683 said:


> im going to take a stab at it. I think that super duty is their testbed for the 6.4 powerstroke replacement, codenamed scorpion, a 6.7 liter diesel. That would explain the bulging hood.


+1.... they're not THAT stupid to make a truck that looks like that LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Fords are for plowing, GMC's are coffee getters.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

That super duty looks like a 2wd, I dont see a front dif. Maybe if it was 4wd it would look a little bit better for you guys


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

nice looking truck


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

UPDATE!

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/2010/gm/sierrahd/spied/2010-gmc-sierra-2500-spied.html

I wonder if a FAWR increase is in the cards . The new grille is killer.. the current one is too tall IMO


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

B&B;562481 said:


> *2011 Super Duty:*


 Not liking that look at all


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

shepoutside;604191 said:


> Not liking that look at all


http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/ne...rhood-pics-of-ford-scorpion-diesel-spied.html


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did they eliminate the HD. Model ? ? ? ? The truck looks a little light in the body....


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

RichG53;604229 said:


> Did they eliminate the HD. Model ? ? ? ? The truck looks a little light in the body....


They toned down the grille and the bumper. They now resemble the 1/2 ton


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

JD Dave;560965 said:


> Sometimes the ugly ones try harder.


And you know that from experience????


----------

